# I used to paint lures



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to paint lures but I stopped about 6 years ago when my son was born. I am thinking about taking it up again this winter now that my kids are a little older and can put up with the noise from the air compressor.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I would say take it up again. And then u can paint me some sweet dhj's for some spring Erie fishing


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm in for some walleye candy too!!! Let's us know?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

EJVH3 said:


> I used to paint lures but I stopped about 6 years ago when my son was born. I am thinking about taking it up again this winter now that my kids are a little older and can put up with the noise from the air compressor.


Really tight work.


----------

